
Pure Ruby colored blob detection - jkreeftmeijer
http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2011/pure-ruby-colored-blob-detection/
======
wlievens
The article started nice, but it was a bit of a disappointment to see he just
picked the biggest blob and that's it. Would have loved something more
relevant to detecting the shape.

~~~
jkreeftmeijer
The point of the article was to detect the biggest red blob, find out where it
is positioned and how big it is.

Shape detection is an interesting subject too, maybe I'll write about that in
the future. :)

------
rawsyntax
for those interested in just the code, gist here
<https://gist.github.com/913400>

------
bherms
I'd like to see more follow up posts on this subject. Computer vision is
incredibly interesting and it would be cool to see you elaborate in future
posts on more complex algorithms/approaches.

------
pavel_lishin
I don't really understand how ( red - green + blue ) determines the pixel's
redness.

~~~
timmorgan
Actually, I think it's (red - (green + blue)). Equal parts red, green, blue,
e.g. FFFFFF or 555555 is just gray. With this formula, that would be zero --
so no red.

With his formula, he's getting any pixel that has 100 out of 255 increments
greater than the green and blue channels combined.

------
inoop
Bassie!

